# Teaser for the TOTs



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

About a week or so before H night, I like to put out a "teaser" for the neighborhood kids.... just something to let them know the haunt is coming and will be back again this year. Something to build their anticipation. Sooooo, the photo is of the pirate skelly that is now up on the first floor roof, visible to the street as the kiddies walk by or go by in the family car.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Ohh, very nice


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice teaser Dreadnight! Makes me want to drink some grog.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

ScareFX - what's stoppin' ye, mate?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great!
We put up a witch on our foyer roof. She sits on a railing holding a broom. Lit up at night she looks pretty good and the kids walking to school each day know it's a sign of things to come. Haven't put it out yet as it's been so damn rainy/windy 
Hopefully this week although the forecast looks pretty grim at the moment.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's a great looking skelly... our 8 year old foster-daughter is supposed to be spreading the word at school this week... I was thinking of making her a t-shirt to wear on monday or tuesday.


----------

